
Seven Strings Over Iowa - quickfox
https://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/271918/seven-strings-over-iowa
======
ablation
Would have been fascinating to hear a little about how the current crop of
seven and even eight string guitars that have been popularised by metal
musicians grew (or didn't) from this. I know they're different beasts used for
different purposes, but that's where my thoughts immediately went.

------
davidvaughan
There's a pile of lovely Brazilian music using seven-string guitars. It's
often used as a counterpoint to samba melodies and in the style known as
'choro'.

Yamandu Costa is worth a listen to hear how far a technically brilliant
soloist can take the instrument.

~~~
mendelsd
You're going to love these guys:

[https://youtu.be/H5ii0wnMEBs?t=41](https://youtu.be/H5ii0wnMEBs?t=41)

[https://youtu.be/3j0Jx9IThII](https://youtu.be/3j0Jx9IThII)

------
debatem1
Seven string guitars are used extensively in metal (I have two downstairs!),
but I don't see a reference to them here; bit disappointed to see such a
prominent use ignored.

~~~
EADGBE
Yeah it threw me off with the hero image being of a common electric 7-string
type, but the article focusing strictly on an early-music relic.

------
ZitchDog
I can't believe I've been living in the "seven-string capital of the world"
for 10 years and didn't even know it.

~~~
andegre
Ha, me too!

------
firebones
Missed opportunity: the cult film "Six-String Samurai" set in post-apocalyptic
Las Vegas and featuring the Russian-American music of the Red Elvises could
have instead been entitled "Seven-String Samurai."

But I don't know whether the Red Elvises ever played a seven-string guitar.
And their style wasn't exactly up the lines of old, traditional Russian music.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-
String_Samurai](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-String_Samurai)

------
EADGBE
What I found really interesting is the tuning of this referenced Russian 7
String guitar. By today's standards, that's nothing out the range of a regular
6-string in the common Drop-D tuning (only a whole step lower than "regular"
guitar).

Now we're seeing 6-strings tuned to Drop-B (Forth lower) and Drop-A (Fifth
lower) in metal genres (And I'm sure even lower).

